# 1940 Huffman National big tank



## John

Removed some rust


----------



## npence

Wow never would of guessed that color combo under the rust. Looks awesome John.


----------



## John

npence said:


> Wow never would of guessed that color combo under the rust. Looks awesome John.




I thought it was green all this time.


----------



## Freqman1

Looks good John! Did it have a National decal on the tank? It would be nice to get a tracing of it so a decal could be made. Is this "barn fresh"? V/r Shawn


----------



## John

Freqman1 said:


> Looks good John! Did it have a National decal on the tank? It would be nice to get a tracing of it so a decal could be made. Is this "barn fresh"? V/r Shawn




It has a National decal but it is very faint. But you can see the outline.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*WoW*

Looks Nice


----------



## scrubbinrims

Outstanding!
So looking at my box score from home, I got you down for 2 boys '40 lit tanks (unrestored Firestone + lit rack and a fully restored Dayton) this '41 National non-lit tank, and a complete '40 ladies file nose big tank amateur restoration (but all there).
Chris


----------



## Flat Tire

Great Job! Amazing the paint that was under that rust!
I've got a bike with the 'National' sticker on the tank, not that good a shape but shows most of the detail. Mine is a 41 tho with the indentation where the sticker goes.


----------



## Nickinator

looks great!!

Nick.


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
 John, you and Nick are proving to be the miracle workers. Niether of your bikes looked like there was much color left but you guys literally brought them back from the dead.
Outstanding preservation kudos to both of you guys.


----------



## John

scrubbinrims said:


> Outstanding!
> So looking at my box score from home, I got you down for 2 boys '40 lit tanks (unrestored Firestone + lit rack and a fully restored Dayton) this '41 National non-lit tank, and a complete '40 ladies file nose big tank amateur restoration (but all there).
> Chris




Hey Chris,
Somewhere around those numbers. But the girl’s bike is bare metal and being repainted now. And the bikes chrome is back from plating.  I believe this bike is also a ’40 not a ’41. It has the welded on kickstand and no emboss on the tank. So I believe it is a ’40. But I am looking for a ’41 in the future.
Thanks for the compliments. No miracles, just chemicals.
John


----------



## bike

*ok please..*

tell us how? I have a bike I do not want to ruin and I figure you only get one shot...
Thanks!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> John, you and Nick are proving to be the miracle workers. Niether of your bikes looked like there was much color left but you guys literally brought them back from the dead.
> Outstanding preservation kudos to both of you guys.




I 2nd that for both of you guys. And the miracle is in the effort to bring the bikes back 
Most poeple would never even try...


----------



## John

The answer is here on the Cabe. I just read the post about rust removal with wood bleach (oxalic acid). Went to the hardware store spent $10.00, filled a large plastic bucket with water and the crystals, threw the parts in in there, woke up the next day and had a new bike. It did not even disturb the decals.
John


----------



## Freqman1

I've been considering doing that with my '37 Dayton motorbike but I kinda like it all crusty! V/r Shawn


----------



## El Roth

Wow...bet u had huge smiles when it came out like that...I bet bunch of cabe guys are running to the hardware stores now..including me..lol


----------



## Gary Mc

Great job John!!!!!!!!!  I believe I remember somebody saying that bike needed to be bead blasted and primed before being sold, wonder what they think now??????  It is truly amazing how much paint can be brought back to life.


----------



## John

Freqman1 said:


> I've been considering doing that with my '37 Dayton motorbike but I kinda like it all crusty! V/r Shawn




I have another mixture for rust that I am going to try out. Hydrogen peroxide, table salt, and white vinegar.
I am trying to bring back the paint as much as possible and then in select areas paint brush back the rust. At least that’s the plan so far.
John


----------



## John

El Roth said:


> Wow...bet u had huge smiles when it came out like that...I bet bunch of cabe guys are running to the hardware stores now..including me..lol




Lets just say I spit out my coffee that I was drinking.


----------



## John

Gary Mc said:


> Great job John!!!!!!!!!  I believe I remember somebody saying that bike needed to be bead blasted and primed before being sold, wonder what they think now??????  It is truly amazing how much paint can be brought back to life.




It would have been the wrong decision for sure.


----------



## bikewhorder

That is unbelievable! We need an emoticon for picking your jaw up off the floor.  I can't help but wonder if Cyclebuster (Mr. sandblaster) is eating his words right now.


----------



## bike

*Thanks*



John said:


> The answer is here on the Cabe. I just read the post about rust removal with wood bleach (oxalic acid). Went to the hardware store spent $10.00, filled a large plastic bucket with water and the crystals, threw the parts in in there, woke up the next day and had a new bike. It did not even disturb the decals.
> John




I am now a believer!


----------



## 37fleetwood

bikewhorder said:


> That is unbelievable! We need an emoticon for picking your jaw up off the floor.  I can't help but wonder if Cyclebuster (Mr. sandblaster) is eating his words right now.


----------



## Nickinator

trying to save the paint is better then any repaint ANYDAY 



37fleetwood said:


>


----------



## bricycle

John, you need to insure your hands for a Million dollars....cause EVERYTHING you touch turns to GOLD!


----------



## supper15fiets

John,
What is the proportion of the oxalic acid and ......water?


----------



## Oldbikes

AMAZING!!  Can't wait to see it all together...


----------



## Larmo63

You gotta love a guy who does his bike work in the breakfast room. John's wife

is really stoked too, and supportive......!


----------



## John

Larmo63 said:


> You gotta love a guy who does his bike work in the breakfast room. John's wife
> 
> is really stoked too, and supportive......!




It helps when she lives in the house next door and she thinks it is her bike you are working on.


----------



## bikewhorder

supper15fiets said:


> John,
> What is the proportion of the oxalic acid and ......water?




This a quote from member "dopehead"  on the thread "heavy rust removal" 

_all these posts and i have not heard a word about wood bleach "oxilic acid" it can be gotten at any paint store. it comes in a 12 oz tub for 7 dollars and change..I mix one tablespoon per gallon of water and throw the rusty parts in it..eight hrs later take them out rince wipe and its done....now it will not remove pits and dullens metals that are not chrome. but is a wonder cure for rust.. also I put a phantom tank in this stuff and it came out shinning without effecting the paint or water based decals at all_

I plan to try this on my Huffman but its rusted to the point of being pitted so I have low expectations...


----------



## bikewhorder

Any chance we could see how this bike turned out?


----------



## higgens

I had a bike I put it a wood bleach bath that had no color then pulled it out and it was red with white scallops and pin striping. Cool bike


----------



## azbug-i

So incredible!


----------

